# ✖ PB & J  art shop ✖



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

*✖ Welcome to my little ol' shop! ✖*

_Now, before you go out and about ordering (if you ever will!), there are a few rules you need to know. Please respect them._

 ✖ I have the right to refuse your order. (I usually accept almost all orders- to see what I won't accept, see post #3!)

✖Chat away! As long as you don't spam the thread, you can chat and idk have fun?? 

✖ This is pretty much common sense- but be nice and respectful! 

✖ Please don't ask me to rush your order. I will try to get it done within 2-3 days of me accepting it.

✖ *PLEASE*, _please_ use the form provided in post #6. 
I will ignore your post if you do not fill out the form.

*( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) • ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) • ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) • ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) • ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)*

_ Now here are a few things you should know about me! ;o; (Reading is optional LOL) 
_
✖ I usually take around a day to finish an order. If it is requested in the middle of the day, then I will start sketching and will probably have it finished around 10PM-3AM my time.

✖ I don't really feel like sketching before noon, don't know why! However, I do like doing the stickies _almost _24/7. 

✖ There will be days I will not be online, so please forgive me if your order is a bit late! 

✖ ?? I like it when you don't touch my hair.

*( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) • ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) • ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) • ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) • ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)*

I will be taking a break from art for the next few months.

*Why?*

Mainly because school is going to start in a month or so and I want to try and focus on my schoolwork! I will be graduating next year (I'm going to be in highschool after I graduate next year. PARTY!) and this year, any slip-ups I might have on my grades will have a larger impact than in 5th grade. 

I want to make my parents proud of my grades and I will be most likely devoting most of my time after school on studying and homework. This means I cannot be doing art as much I used to be, and I will be *cancelling all orders and requests I have at the moment.* 

And because the 6th graders in the writing club have graduated, more work will be handed to the new 6th graders- me and my friends. This means that I have extra-curricular activities on top of my schoolwork which also means less time for AC:NL and TBT.

This doesn't mean I won't be active on TBT though! I will be active for the next few weeks and then I'll probably be online less as the year goes by.

I hope you all understand. 

_Disgusting smooches,
Peebers_

​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

*✖ SLOTS FOR STICKIES: ✖*

-- Free Slot! --
-- Free Slot! --
-- Free Slot! --

*✖ SLOTS FOR BUSTS: ✖*

 ---- meep meep help ----
Kailah: Not yet started! 


*✖ WAITING : ✖*

 Keitara - BUST
RebeccaShay - BUST

*I will no longer be accepting forms for the busts. Waiting list or not. Please wait until the waiting list and the slots clear up before posting a form or I will ask you to submit again at a later time.*

 On a hiatus, cancelling all of these! Sorry. Please PM me if you have any questions you want to ask me.​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

*✖ I will do: ✖*

Girls
Boys
Villagers (Can't promise they will 
look very nice though!) 
Pretty much anything except 
for the things I will not do.*✖ I will NOT do: ✖*

Gore
+18
Nudity
Cluttered characters
Complex characters 
Couples (Doing one is enough work for me already ;-; )


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

*✖ STICKIES : ✖*
 60-80tbt
Depends on how simple or complex the character is!*✖ BUSTS : ✖*
 200-300tbt
Depends on how simple or complex the character is!


*Before I start, we will agree on a price. Then you send half of it to me then the other half once I finish the art.*​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

*✖ STICKIES : ✖*
 Stickies are simple chibi head things that I can usually do in 10-20 minutes. 
They are all under 250x250 pixels. The most helpful example right now are the characters 
I'm using for the posts! Aren't they cute? <3 

_Click on the faces below to see the examples!_







*✖ BUSTS : ✖*
 Busts are less of a bust and more of a half body. #sorryboutit 
They take me around 8-10 hours to do because I'm pretty slow at doing their line art and coloring. 
I usually send you a sketch and then wait for an ok before proceeding to line art it. 


_Click on the faces below to see the examples!_







​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

*✖ FORM FOR THE STICKIES: ✖*


```
[SIZE=1][COLOR="#008fc5"][B]✖ Ordering a Stickie! ✖[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="#097a1e"]
[B]Username:[/B]
[B]Reference Sheet:[/B]
[B]What color would you like the background to be? [/B]
[B]How much are you willing to pay?[/B]
[B]Anything extra?[/B]
[/COLOR]
```

*✖ FORM FOR THE BUSTS: ✖*[/SIZE]


```
[SIZE=1][COLOR="#008fc5"][B]✖ Ordering a Bust! ✖[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="#097a1e"]
[B]Username:[/B]
[B]Reference Sheet:[/B]
[B]What background do you have in mind?[/B]
[B]How much are you willing to pay?[/B]
[B]Anything extra?[/B]
[/COLOR]
```
​[/SIZE]


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

*✖ STICKIES : ✖*

_ You will be getting the transparent + no watermark version via PM once you pay me the TBT.._




Spoiler: MayorEvvie













Spoiler: Matroyshka_Kat













Spoiler: River











*✖ BUSTS : ✖*

_ You will be getting the transparent + no watermark version via PM once you pay me the TBT._




Spoiler: ATotsSpot













Spoiler: River










​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

I am happy to announce we are now open! Feel free to post. I will be working on them one by one- please read the rules and everything before you post or I will ignore you I s2g.​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

Reserved for future use! (IDK what to use it for though. I just want the first page all to myself. Muaha!) ​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

Reserved for future use! (IDK what to use it for though. I just want the first page all to myself. Muaha!) ​


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

*Username:  ATotsSpot*
*Reference Sheet:  http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Violet and Neko?sort=3&page=1*
*What type of background would you like?  None*
*How much are you willing to pay?  300 TBT*
*Anything extra?:  I would prefer the male, but if you'd prefer to do the female, that's fine too.  :blush*



Edited with pretty form an all.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Could I please get a bust-up of one of these please?  I would prefer the male, but if you'd prefer to do the female, that's fine too.
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Violet and Neko?sort=3&page=1



I'm sorry bb but could you use the form? ;o; 

I'm most likely going to do the female tho sorry! ;m;


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I'm sorry bb but could you use the form? ;o;
> 
> I'm most likely going to do the female tho sorry! ;m;




LOL....I fixed it.  Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> *Username:  ATotsSpot*
> *Reference Sheet:  http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Violet and Neko?sort=3&page=1*
> *What type of background would you like?  None*
> *How much are you willing to pay?  300 TBT*
> ...





ATotsSpot said:


> LOL....I fixed it.  Sorry 'bout that.



Haha no problem! Just helps me do better because I'm one of those people who like to keep everything organized ;-;


----------



## Keen (Apr 30, 2015)

Can I order a bust? I just need to upload my ref


*Username:* River
*Reference Sheet:* http://i.imgur.com/o5R8WyW.jpg
*What type of background would you like?* None
*How much are you willing to pay?* 300tbt
*Anything extra?* a little heart floating near by


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

River said:


> Can I order a bust? I just need to upload my ref



Sure! And remember to use the form!


----------



## Keen (Apr 30, 2015)

Updated!

Can I actually order a sticky as well? Do I need to fill out another form?


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

River said:


> Updated!



Accepted! Will start sketching yours after Jill's. Although I will not start doing the lineart until I finish hers. ;w;


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

Since you're doing my girl, can you make sure she has her little panda plushie with her?  I would really appreciate that.  Thanks.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Since you're doing my girl, can you make sure she has her little panda plushie with her?  I would really appreciate that.  Thanks.



Sure! c:


----------



## Sloom (Apr 30, 2015)

Do you think you could draw me a love heart and a bunch of mice inside?

And at the top put the words 'Love Aurora'

You can be as creative as you want.

I'm willing to pay all my BTB if needed.

The reason I need this is for another game. I'm making a guild called Love Aurora.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and can you VM or PM me when it's finished? I'm very forgetful at times.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

Gingersnap35 said:


> Do you think you could draw me a love heart and a bunch of mice inside?
> 
> And at the top put the words 'Love Aurora'
> 
> ...



No I'm sorry, i can;t really draw animals well. I can do humans, but not animals! Sorry  I hope you find someone who can do this for you!


----------



## Sloom (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok, thanks for your help ^^


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 30, 2015)

*Username:* sailoreamon
*Reference Sheet:* In my sig
*What color would you like the background to be? * Pink ofc
*How much are you willing to pay?* like 100 (thats like all I have)
*Anything extra?*Make it fab


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> *Username:* sailoreamon
> *Reference Sheet:* In my sig
> *What color would you like the background to be? * Pink ofc
> *How much are you willing to pay?* like 100 (thats like all I have)
> *Anything extra?*Make it fab



eamon uhm 

the maz price of my stickies is 75tbt but ok


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 30, 2015)

soo cuteee :x


----------



## Keitara (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice shop!
Sorry if that's a stupid question, but means meeple / sheeple a free slot? O-O


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 30, 2015)

also erm, is there a waitlist? can i post a form even though slots are filled?


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> soo cuteee :x


Thank you!


Keitara said:


> Nice shop!
> Sorry if that's a stupid question, but means meeple / sheeple a free slot? O-O


THANK YOU OMG : _ ; 
No, it's just a filler thing I did so the slots would look full haha 



iamnothyper said:


> also erm, is there a waitlist? can i post a form even though slots are filled?


I never thought of that ;-; I didn't really think a lot of people would like my art //sob// 
But sure!


----------



## Kailah (Apr 30, 2015)

this is so cute ;w; i'm so glad i got a little freebie from you last night~ your slots are filling up so quick!! <3


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

Kailah said:


> this is so cute ;w; i'm so glad i got a little freebie from you last night~ your slots are filling up so quick!!



Haha thank you! And yes I know im so overwhelmed I did not expect this

sEND HELP


----------



## Kailah (Apr 30, 2015)

wah, why can't i see the message you posted on this thread ;w; i even looked at all your little drawings while i waited, but no change~

EDIT: I sEE IT NOW AND WILL SEND HELP ASAP


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

Kailah said:


> wah, why can't i see the message you posted on this thread ;w; i even looked at all your little drawings while i waited, but no change~
> 
> EDIT: I sEE IT NOW AND WILL SEND HELP ASAP



THAN K YOU BABY 

SEND FOOD TOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

IT TOOK YOU LONG ENOUGH TOO


----------



## Kailah (Apr 30, 2015)

Peebers said:


> THAN K YOU BABY
> 
> SEND FOOD TOO
> 
> ...



THERE IS sTILL ONE MORE SLOT OPEN ((i think))
AND IM DEBATING WHETHER OR NOT TO ORDER /starts screaming


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

Kailah said:


> THERE IS sTILL ONE MORE SLOT OPEN ((i think))
> AND IM DEBATING WHETHER OR NOT TO ORDER /starts screaming



order and feed me

feed an underage girl from a 3rd world country

you'll feel better promise


----------



## Keitara (Apr 30, 2015)

UMM sorry I'm a bit confused about the meeple sheeple. Is there a slot free or not? o-o If yes, I'd go and fill a form ;v;


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

Keitara said:


> UMM sorry I'm a bit confused about the meeple sheeple. Is there a slot free or not? o-o If yes, I'd go and fill a form ;v;



Yes, it's a free slot! Go ahead C:


----------



## Keitara (Apr 30, 2015)

*Username:* Keitara
*Reference Sheet: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*What color would you like the background to be? the color of the background of my profile picture, please! *
*How much are you willing to pay? 70 tbt?*
*Anything extra? thank you c:*


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

Keitara said:


> *Username:* Keitara
> *Reference Sheet:
> 
> 
> ...



Adding you to the slot list! c: 

Thank you for filling my slots up hahah ;q;


----------



## Keitara (Apr 30, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Adding you to the slot list! c:
> 
> Thank you for filling my slots up hahah ;q;



No prob! c:
Should I pay the half now?


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

Keitara said:


> No prob! c:
> Should I pay the half now?



Not yet please! 

if you do it now ill feel super bad for not doing it yet ; - ;


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 30, 2015)

*✖ Ordering a Stickie! ✖*

*Username:* kaylagirl
*Reference Sheet:* here! The princess looking one. 
*What color would you like the background to be? * Transparent, if possible. If not, white.
*How much are you willing to pay?* 80 tbt?
*Anything extra?* No, thank you! Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Kailah (Apr 30, 2015)

aaaaaAAAAAAh put me on your waitlist bb~ sorry partially distracted and lost my chance ; u ;


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

Kailah said:


> aaaaaAAAAAAh put me on your waitlist bb~ sorry partially distracted and lost my chance ; u ;



Ohkay ;o; You want a stickie or a bust? ;u;


----------



## Kailah (Apr 30, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Ohkay ;o; You want a stickie or a bust? ;u;



waaah, a bust please~ ty ty <3


----------



## Peebers (May 1, 2015)

Kailah said:


> waaah, a bust please~ ty ty <3



Okay! Please post a form once slots ofr the busts are empty- I'll notify you! ;w;


----------



## Kailah (May 1, 2015)

*Username:Kailah *
*Reference Sheet: http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=92084&d=1430450320*
*What type of background would you like? wah, anything with hearts and the color maroon~*
*How much are you willing to pay? 300 BTB*
*Anything extra? Nope! Just that I'm super excited for slots to open up~ ; u ; *


----------



## Peebers (May 1, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> snip



Hi! Your art is done, please check post #7​
- - - Post Merge - - -



kaylagirl said:


> Hi, dear! References are HERE, and I would like a headshot sticky (of the princess-looking mayor)! Thanks!



Oh that's a bust! I will get started on yours after River's. C:


----------



## Peebers (May 1, 2015)

River said:


> Updated!
> 
> Can I actually order a sticky as well? Do I need to fill out another form?



Oh crap I just saw this! And yes, you can c: And yes please.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 1, 2015)

Thank you again.  I love it.  I just sent the rest of your payment.  <3


----------



## Peebers (May 1, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Thank you again.  I love it.  I just sent the rest of your payment.  <3



No problem bb! ;o; Enjoy her <3


----------



## Keitara (May 1, 2015)

I was wondering, do you have an example for male busts? ;v;


----------



## Peebers (May 1, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I was wondering, do you have an example for male busts? ;v;



Sadly no ; _ ; I was planning on doing some, but haven't got a chance yet! And I don't want to do any male busts because they might not turn out good and I'd feel really bad for people paying me a lot of tbt only to get crap art ;-;


----------



## Keitara (May 1, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Sadly no ; _ ; I was planning on doing some, but haven't got a chance yet! And I don't want to do any male busts because they might not turn out good and I'd feel really bad for people paying me a lot of tbt only to get crap art ;-;



I paid the tbt c:
Ah, I see! Because in your "will do" you wrote boys, so I thought you do males for busts as well. But I can totally understand!
Btw, could you put me on your waiting list for busts [for a female ]? Or do I have to fill a form for that first?


----------



## Peebers (May 1, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I paid the tbt c:
> Ah, I see! Because in your "will do" you wrote boys, so I thought you do males for busts as well. But I can totally understand!
> Btw, could you put me on your waiting list for busts [for a female ]? Or do I have to fill a form for that first?



Sure! I'll notify you when I finish up the 2 slots right now and then you can fill a form once a spot is open C:


----------



## Keitara (May 1, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Sure! I'll notify you when I finish up the 2 slots right now and then you can fill a form once a spot is open C:



Sounds good! c:


----------



## kaylagirl (May 1, 2015)

Hi, I see you have me down for a bust. I just wanted to remind you that I wanted a sticky!


----------



## Peebers (May 1, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Hi, I see you have me down for a bust. I just wanted to remind you that I wanted a sticky!



Oh, like the ones I'm using for the images in the posts? ;o; Because you said the princess-looking mayor thingy and that was a bust  ;w;


----------



## Keen (May 1, 2015)

Heya! I see Sticky slots are free, not sure if you seen or not but can I get a sticky as well?


----------



## Peebers (May 1, 2015)

River said:


> Heya! I see Sticky slots are free, not sure if you seen or not but can I get a sticky as well?



I have! And yes you can, just go fill out another form c:


----------



## Keen (May 1, 2015)

*✖ Ordering a Stickie! ✖*

*Username:* River
*Reference Sheet:* http://i.imgur.com/o5R8WyW.jpg
*What color would you like the background to be? * None
*How much are you willing to pay?* 100tbt
*Anything extra?* Nope


----------



## Peebers (May 1, 2015)

River said:


> *✖ Ordering a Stickie! ✖*
> 
> *Username:* River
> *Reference Sheet:* http://i.imgur.com/o5R8WyW.jpg
> ...



Accepted! c:


----------



## himeki (May 1, 2015)

Peebers your art is adorable <3
*✖ Ordering a Stickie! ✖*

*Username:* Evvie
*Reference Sheet:*I don't have one *Crais* http://40.media.tumblr.com/fc999ad425acc00a30cb3c824480cbc6/tumblr_nmcvme0Yzs1uopjboo1_400.jpg
Will that be ok for you to work from? If yes, could I have the glasses as nerdy square ones?
*What color would you like the background to be? * White
*How much are you willing to pay?* However much you want~ Would 60 TBT suit you?
*Anything extra?* How much would it cost to make it fit a signature with this image and a spoiler?

Thank you!


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Peebers your art is adorable <3
> *✖ Ordering a Stickie! ✖*
> 
> *Username:* Evvie
> ...


Yes it's okay! And accepted C:


----------



## kaylagirl (May 2, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Oh, like the ones I'm using for the images in the posts? ;o; Because you said the princess-looking mayor thingy and that was a bust  ;w;



Oh, I'm sorry for being unclear! I want her, but just her face as a sticky! Sorry again about that!


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Oh, I'm sorry for being unclear! I want her, but just her face as a sticky! Sorry again about that!



Oh okay!  Adding you to the stickie slot <3


----------



## Keen (May 2, 2015)

3am bump for you!

I can't wait to see what mine looks like when its done.


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

Haha thank you! I am almost done doing her lineart ;o; About 75%? 

Want to see? ;w;


----------



## Keitara (May 2, 2015)

Hi!
I was wondering, you didn't add me to the bust waiting list yet. Did you forget or did I do a mistake? o-o
Just making sure, haha


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Hi!
> I was wondering, you didn't add me to the bust waiting list yet. Did you forget or did I do a mistake? o-o
> Just making sure, haha



Oh crap sorry! Probably me lol 

Adding you ;u;


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2015)

Bump for you!


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Bump for you!



Aww thank you!


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2015)

Your art is great <3 so cute!


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Your art is great <3 so cute!



Thanks! I'll start yours after I finish River's bust and stickie.


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it! Also, you sig style is really cool-can I use it?


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm looking forward to it! Also, you sig style is really cool-can I use it?



You mean the formatting? ;o; If so, I'll PM you the code! It's really simple ;w;


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 2, 2015)

*✖ Ordering a Bust! ✖*

*Username: rebeccashay*
*Reference Sheet:



Spoiler: picture ref




.


 * (newsprint hat instead pref)
*What background do you have in mind? very light blue *
*How much are you willing to pay? 300-700 (I believe it will be 300-400 though*
*Anything extra? Holding blue bunny balloon*


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> *✖ Ordering a Bust! ✖*
> 
> *Username: rebeccashay*
> *Reference Sheet:
> ...



Accepted! I'll add you to the waiting list ;w;


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 2, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Accepted! I'll add you to the waiting list ;w;



Thank you


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2015)

Yes, I would love the code! I'll put my sticky on it


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yes, I would love the code! I'll put my sticky on it



I'll PM you the code once I finish your stickie- shouldn't be too long since I'm almost done with  River's stickie 

- - - Post Merge - - -



River said:


> snip



Your order is done! Check post #7 and the PM I sent you c:


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2015)

Woo! Looking forward to mine~
Such cute art...what program do you use?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Paid first half~


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Woo! Looking forward to mine~
> Such cute art...what program do you use?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Haha thank you!

For busts, my usual routine is to sketch on paper, scan it then do the line art on photoshop. Then I color in SAI and make final adjustments in photoshop!

For stickies, I use SAI, nothing else. I would be faster with these bust using a mouse sucks ; -;


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> snip



Your order is done! Please check post #7 and the PM I'm going to send you ;w;


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2015)

Oh my god I love it! Sent the rest of the payment, thank you so much!


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh my god I love it! Sent the rest of the payment, thank you so much!



Haha no problem! Getting the code for the signature right now ;w; By the way, it's 178x250 so it's signature size!


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2015)

Ah, that's great!


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

*Goodnight everyone! actually im not going to bed yet but im too sleepy rn to do any art  so you all have to wait until tomorrow! sorry!​*


----------



## Keen (May 2, 2015)

Sent the bells! Whooo I think I did that right.


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

River said:


> Sent the bells! Whooo I think I did that right.



Yes you did! Thank you so much ;w; PM'ing you the links to the transparent versions c:


----------



## Keen (May 2, 2015)

Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Peebers (May 2, 2015)

River said:


> Thank you sooo much!



Crap! When you meant signature size I thought you meant the stickie ; - ; Sadly, the bust is not signature size because it's really big ; -;


----------



## kaylagirl (May 2, 2015)

Sent half payment for my sticky


----------



## Peebers (May 3, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Sent half payment for my sticky



Thank you! Starting now.


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

should i send you half of the payment now? o: or would you like me to wait~?


----------



## Peebers (May 3, 2015)

Kailah said:


> should i send you half of the payment now? o: or would you like me to wait~?



Please wait until I'm done with MoneyHunter's bust! ;v; I will be starting hers in the next few hours, so you shouldn't wait too long! 

You can send me the half when I send you the sketch of your character ;o;


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Please wait until I'm done with MoneyHunter's bust! ;v; I will be starting hers in the next few hours, so you shouldn't wait too long!
> 
> You can send me the half when I send you the sketch of your character ;o;



 weeee~ no problem, lovely! can't wait!


----------



## Peebers (May 3, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> snip



Your order is done ;o; Check post #7 and the PM I sent you! <3 thank you so much for ordering ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kailah said:


> weeee~ no problem, lovely! can't wait!



Sorry for making you wait! ; n;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

Peebs these are like super cute UWU


----------



## Peebers (May 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Peebs these are like super cute UWU



Haha thank you so much! ;v;


----------



## Raffy (May 3, 2015)

*✖ Ordering a Stickie! ✖*

*Username:* Matroyshka_Kat
*Reference Sheet:*


Spoiler: reffy










 thick glasses
blue hair
captains hat (thingy)


*What color would you like the background to be? * transparent(????????????????)
*How much are you willing to pay?* 70 tbt
*Anything extra?* N-A


tbh i need one


----------



## Peebers (May 3, 2015)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> *✖ Ordering a Stickie! ✖*
> 
> *Username:* Matroyshka_Kat
> *Reference Sheet:*
> ...


accepted!! ;u;


----------



## Peebers (May 5, 2015)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> snip



Hi bb! Just letting you know I'm starting on her ;o;


----------



## Peebers (May 5, 2015)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> snip .2



Your art is done, please check post #7! Check the PM I sent you for the transparent version C:

Edit: Sorry it took me so long! I kept getting distracted ;-;


----------



## Katelyn (May 5, 2015)

*✖ Ordering a Stickie! ✖*

*Username:* Katiegurl1223
*Reference Sheet:*


Spoiler: Skylar






*What color would you like the background to be? * White
*How much are you willing to pay?* Is 80 okay? ;w;
*Anything extra?* Omg this was so hard to post on mobile xD Also, would I be able to order more in the future? If so, are you willing to do animals? (If you do then I will be back a lootttt xD)


----------



## jambouree (May 5, 2015)

*✖ Ordering a Stickie! ✖*

*Username:* jambouree
*Reference Sheet:*


Spoiler: ref






*What color would you like the background to be? * transparent/white please!
*How much are you willing to pay?* as much as you want! maybe 80 tbt?
*Anything extra?* could she wear a brown witch hat like in the ref?
thanks!


----------



## Raffy (May 5, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Your art is done, please check post #7! Check the PM I sent you for the transparent version C:
> 
> Edit: Sorry it took me so long! I kept getting distracted ;-;



ty! sorry I wasn't online ;-; sent the tbt~


----------



## Kuroh (May 6, 2015)

*✖ Ordering a Stickie! ✖*

*Username:* umeiko
*Reference Sheet:*


Spoiler










*What color would you like the background to be? * transparent, if that's ok
*How much are you willing to pay?* 80 tbt
*Anything extra?* your art is so cute ;u;


----------



## Peebers (May 10, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> snip





jambouree said:


> snip





umeiko said:


> snip



Hey guys! I'm so sorry but I have to cancel your orders! If you want to know why, check the first post!


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

Wow!
You've improved, a LOT since I last saw your drawings!

Good job c:


----------



## g u m m i (May 17, 2015)

Oh my gosh I'm twelve too!  You have such wonderful art though, I thought you'd be older!
I can't make myself spend time on art, you said it takes 8-10 hours I guess I'm just impatient or something ;u;


----------



## Peebers (May 17, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> Oh my gosh I'm twelve too!  You have such wonderful art though, I thought you'd be older!
> I can't make myself spend time on art, you said it takes 8-10 hours I guess I'm just impatient or something ;u;



Oh heey! Nice to see someone else who's twleve and does art ;v; 
Haha thank you! Yes, it takes 8-10 hours if I don't take any breaks, If i take breaks, around a day and if I'm feeling super lazy or not motivated, a few days ;-;


----------



## MardyBum (May 19, 2015)

Is your shop closed atm? c:


----------



## Peebers (May 19, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Is your shop closed atm? c:



Yes, sorry for that! ;m;


----------

